# Who mods a 039 Stihl



## sparkymike

Hi I have a new 039 and lookin' for someone to work it over to get all I can out of my saw. New to all this but am wanting to get in so here I go. Please tell me where to go or who to talk to. Thank you Guys MIKE


----------



## logging22

Cant believe nobody mods 039s. Have any luck yet?


----------



## Guarddog1

They are not the best saws to mod reason being there is really no way to adjust squish without some real machine work. I ported a 029 and it ran real well and held rpm in the cut very well 100 percent improvement. PM Brad or Timberwolf they are pretty much the guys that do it on here. Or their always is the other site. Oops did I say that out loud.


----------



## sparkymike

do these places mod saws? PM Brad ???? Do they? Is that their name?


----------



## dantiff2

Squish? What in the world are ya'll talking about here? He wants to modify the saw not kill it


----------



## Guarddog1

dantiff2 said:


> Squish? What in the world are ya'll talking about here? He wants to modify the saw not kill it



That is too funny.


----------



## Naked Arborist

chamber size piston domes and cylinder height adjust squish. Or I could just stomp on it for ya...LOL :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Wolfcsm

Did you ever find someone to mod a 039/390?

STUMPY - a member here, just completed a job on my 310, where he installed a 390 piston and cylinder, ported it and worked on the muffler. Have run four tanks of fuel through it so far and it is great!

Hal


----------



## Stihlmech

Where are you located and when can you get it to me. I will modify that saw all day long. Pm me if you want more info.


----------



## terry2tmd

These saws remind me of the late 70's early 80's when Electronic fuel injection came out. Every Hot Rodder out there was talking about how this would ruin modifying their cars, now we got 10 second EFI cars, hell it is even used on Top Fuelers now. There are alot of saws out there with the clamshell design. Looking at what is being bought, I suggest we get passed the motor design, and start trying to make it flow, cause I don't think Husquvarna, and Stihl are gonna give up on this design, and it is saleing. You can't change the compression without a popup piston in this design, and no one commercially makes one, that's the end of that. However how do we go about opening up the ports, so the engine will flow, kinda do what we can with what we have, and what the future seems to hold.


----------



## boxerpicker

i got a 029 and thinking about getting 039 top end and weld the piston top then adjust port timing then squish will not needed to be done.


----------

